# Please ID these beautiful fishes



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear All,

PLease ID this fish below which keeps turning black and again at times strips and which one is its normal colour like more permanent.










And this beautiful fish has yellow outline around the eye. please ID










thanks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It's a Tropheus, hard to tell which type though. Any more pics?


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a tropheus moorii red rainbow to me.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks ill try getting some clear image what about the one on top.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tropheus for sure, don't think they are Rainbows though. Maybe Lufubu, might look at some images of them..



How many do you have in there, and are they all the same? Also what else is in there with them?


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

Could be lufubu "purple rainbow" all the moorii rainbow types look pretty similar.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

actually I have 1 of these in the picture above in your tank they are all same and look beautiful and I have 2 of the dark black which gets yellow brownish colour strips ( the image on top ) and 1 bemba orange. few malawi embuna and peacock but now I am planning to keep only trophs but the problem is it is so very difficult to find tropheus in UAE ... 1 Question... i read they are strictly herb and I am unable to get Green algae instead i get brown algae although I do 25% to 30% water change every week and I have 1 external 4 tray canister and one over head 80cm built in fiter. please help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Feed them a quality fish food like NLS. Everyone has a hard time getting the right amount green algae...once it starts it wants to take over the entire tank.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

so is it good to have it in the entire tank ? any suggestion or tips how I can get the green algae and is the brown algae is harmful or not?

thanks


----------

